# Mclean wire wheels for sale 14x7 located orange county cali



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

WAS GOOD PEOPLE MY HOMIE HAS A SET OF MCLEAN WIRE WHEELS FOR SALE WITH THE HUB CAPS THEY R IN OK CONDTION DONT NO MUCH ABOUT THEM SO U WOULD HAVE TO CALL HIM HIS NAME IS GEORGE HE IS ASKING THREE FIFTY I BELIEVE. 
7142093456


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Good price!


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

So i heard from the homie n he found out they r tru rays n not mcleans


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Hub looks kinda small for rays

Edit, maybe not, hard to see


----------



## albertm505 (Jun 26, 2012)

can u post pics


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Easy how many spokes?


----------



## lone one (Sep 25, 2012)

furby714 said:


> WAS GOOD PEOPLE MY HOMIE HAS A SET OF MCLEAN WIRE WHEELS FOR SALE WITH THE HUB CAPS THEY R IN OK CONDTION DONT NO MUCH ABOUT THEM SO U WOULD HAVE TO CALL HIM HIS NAME IS GEORGE HE IS ASKING THREE FIFTY I BELIEVE.
> 7142093456


nice laces..hey are these still for sell


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

I went and checked these out!!! They are 60 spoke. I wasn't sure if they were Tru Rays but definately not mcleans. I mentioned them to a guy who rebuilds rays, mcleans, spookes and classics he went to see them and says that only 1 is a tru ray and the other 3 are I believe he said Star wheels but all four have mclean caps not anaheim stickers. Hope this helps


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Yea these are still for sale n gona have them for sale at the long beach swatmeet tomoro if ne one wants to come by n check them out


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

furby714 said:


> Yea these are still for sale n gona have them for sale at the long beach swatmeet tomoro if ne one wants to come by n check them out


i didn`t see them at L.B.


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> i didn`t see them at L.B.


We were there too rows down from were the carshow ends idk if i explain my self


----------

